# We argue infront of our sons, my boys are asking why mumi and dadi fight everyday?



## JayLoyalty86 (11 mo ago)

I've been with my husband since I was 14 I'm 35 today we have been together for 21years, married for 6 years now. I'm unhappy the list is endless, but I dnt know wat to do my boys ar 6 and 5


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Well you as a rule you shouldn't fight in front of the kids, put them to bed and then have a conversation where they can't hear you. Fighting in front of the kids will impact them greatly. Make a list of what bothers you, and ask him to do the same, discuss it when either the kids are away or asleep.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You have a choice as to whether you row in front of the children so stop. 
Get some MC together.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

JayLoyalty86 said:


> I've been with my husband since I was 14 I'm 35 today we have been together for 21years, married for 6 years now. I'm unhappy the list is endless, but I dnt know wat to do my boys ar 6 and 5


It takes two to argue. Just don't do it. Even if your husband wants to have a fight you don't have to participate. Holding off on having the argument might have the added benefit of discussing the issue when the emotions are less intense than in the moment.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

to argue, there have to be two people doing it.
if just one of them refuses to argue, and difuses the argument....things would be better.

an example...."honey i told you to not leave the lights on in the bedroom when we are not in there".

one possible answer: "you are right dear, i was busy and forgot. i will not do it again"
(end of possible argument)

another possible answer: "who the hell cares! i work hard ever day making money to pay for the light bill. if i want to leave the G D lights on, i am leaving them on!!!"
(then there is a response, and another tirade ensues)

try difusing things. its a choice. just do it


----------

